# Photography Business Advice



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been in business for myself a few times so I know the business aspect of starting this up. What I need help with are the unforeseen equipment needs.

*Location*

In February we plan to get everything set up and running for our photography business. There is a place out here that gets 30k+ visitors per weekend, and to my surprise NOBODY is set up to take photos. The space would run me $350 per month. We'd be open 3 days per week (Friday, Saturday, Sunday) from 6am - 3pm. 

*Why I Want To Open A Studio*

We were previously running a clothing company, while at the same time dabbling in photography for about 2 years. In the mall location that our shop was at was a photography booth. On a slow day they had close to 100 customers and brought in about $1,500. That was a slow day for them. The location didn't get anywhere near 30k visitors per weekend. This new location is absolutely perfect: more foot traffic, half the rent, and amazingly we already have 95% of the equipment we need.

My partner agreed to a 80/20 split since I'm putting up the money and equipment. He went to school for photography and is much better at editing pictures than I am. I'm getting there, but not there yet. We'll be writing up the agreement between now and February 4, 2012.

*The Focus
*
We will be catering to the foot traffic that wants to stop in and take pictures. I figure once word gets out we'll get people coming in that plan to take pictures. I guess the best way to describe it would be Glamor Shots, but not cheesy like them. We'd be doing a much broader range of photos. We'd offer CDs or print or both depending on what the customer wants.

*The Equipment*

I've been dabbling in video and photography for several years and I've gotten really good. Not the best but good enough to take pictures at a mall. We were calculating start up costs when we realized we can get everything started for less than $2,000 and that includes Business License ($30), SOS Filing ($75), and first months rent ($350). I already own the following equipment:


Canon T2i
Lights
Umbrellas
Green Screen Backdrop
Lenses
Filters
SD Cards
Office Furniture
Cash Register
CC Machine
Computer
Photoshop
White Balance Card
*What I Plan To Buy*


Black and White Backdrop ($89)
Printer ($???)
Printing Supplies
Hire Spanish Speaking Employee
*Questions*


What equipment am I overlooking?
Does anyone have any printer suggestions?
Any other advice in general?


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

I think you are delusional, but I hope to hear an amazing success story. There is a reason that studios like you are talking don't survive and I think you might want to do some research as to why that is. 
You need to know ALL of your costs and what your price point is going to be. You have to have your lab chosen and your products priced... There is so much more to this than you have simplified there. 

Are you talking a photographic printer or just a printer for your paperwork? A photographic printer is going to blow your budget alone. And the costs of in-house printing are very cost prohibitive to the end client. In house printing will bump you from being a mall studio to being very high end because of the costs associated with it. A low end printer will run you big bucks in ink and paper. A high end printer will run you big bucks in the printer and moderate amount in the inks and paper. 
 Lightroom3
External hard drives for storage
Proofing display-tv or projection
waiting area furniture
Props-furniture, blankets, posing stool, newborn poser, child furniture.... The list there can get really long
Wall displays
Green Screen Software
GOOD, heavy duty light stands with weights or a track system-that is the largest danger in a studio
GOOD tripod
Signage
Workman's comp
Insurance
Liability insurance!!!
Ordering/proofing software/slideshow software
Accountant
Legal advice and contracting
OH MY LORD... this list could go on for quite a while here. This is just off the top of my head


What do you have for your lights? Are they going to be adequate for what you are doing here?


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> I think you are delusional, but I hope to hear an amazing success story. There is a reason that studios like you are talking don't survive and I think you might want to do some research as to why that is. You need to know ALL of your costs and what your price point is going to be. You have to have your lab chosen and your products priced... There is so much more to this than you have simplified there.



Already done. Like I said, I know the business side of it already. I haven't held an actual job since 2004 because I've been in business for myself. I didn't mention it because I have a 30 page business plan already, so to cover every single point in that business plan wouldn't make sense on a forum. With that said, most places don't have a guaranteed minimum of 30k people per weekend walking by their store either. Even if I only charged $5 per person, I'm sure I could shoot 100 pictures per day across three days = $1,500 per weekend = $6,000 per month. My price points are higher than that.



> Are you talking a photographic printer or just a printer for your paperwork? A photographic printer is going to blow your budget alone. And the costs of in-house printing are very cost prohibitive to the end client. In house printing will bump you from being a mall studio to being very high end because of the costs associated with it. A low end printer will run you big bucks in ink and paper. A high end printer will run you big bucks in the printer and moderate amount in the inks and paper.



Really? If I needed a printer for paperwork, I could use the ones I have. I'm talking about a photo printer and who said it would blow my budget? When I said $2,000 that's usually just for legal fees and rent. That's why I specifically mentioned the license, sos filing, and rent. It's very difficult to get into a space here for less than $2,000 but I have the opportunity to do it for $350 per month and I can take that out of my book royalties (I'm a published author) without a problem. With that said, if I can't make the minimum overhead per month, I can just end it. The lease is month to month with no obligation on my part. 

As far as the printer, that's good info to have. I know the printer that the other shop had wasn't super high end and they had reasonable prices. I can also get ink relatively cheap so I'll find out the exact cost once I select a printer. Any suggestions on a specific printer? A low end and a high end suggestion would be nice.



> Lightroom3 (*NEED IT*)
> External hard drives for storage (*HAVE IT*)
> Proofing display-tv or projection (*HAVE IT*)
> waiting area furniture (*NEED IT*)
> ...



I added my responses to your list above. Let me point out that I know for a fact that I missed some of the equipment that I have such as multiple tripods, external hard drives, etc. Please don't make assumptions about me. I'm pretty good at business and I've been collecting equipment for over 3 years now just from doing it as a hobby.



> What do you have for your lights? Are they going to be adequate for what you are doing here?



I have 4x 1k lights. My partner has 3x 1k lights. If that's not enough I can buy a few more, but I'm sure that should be more than adequate at first.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are delusional, but I hope to hear an amazing success story. There is a reason that studios like you are talking don't survive and I think you might want to do some research as to why that is. You need to know ALL of your costs and what your price point is going to be. You have to have your lab chosen and your products priced... There is so much more to this than you have simplified there.
> ...



And... Apparently you could care less whether you succeed or fail, so... Go for it! I'll stop by while I am in Vegas this year and have you do a quick headshot in your cross between a photo booth and wal-mart studio. 
I wish you all of the success you can possibly imagine and hope your attitude doesn't get in the way. Cheers!


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

> And... Apparently you could care less whether you succeed or fail, so... Go for it! I'll stop by while I am in Vegas this year and have you do a quick headshot in your cross between a photo booth and wal-mart studio.
> I wish you all of the success you can possibly imagine and hope your attitude doesn't get in the way. Cheers!



I didn't get "pissy" lol. I'm a sarcastic person. Sorry if that hurts your feelings. You seem to make up your own assumptions and create a world all in your head about other people without knowing much about them. As far as the printer comment, I clearly said I already own a business. What business doesn't have a paper printer? I also said I'd be offering photo prints before asking about the printer... maybe reading comprehension should have told you I wasn't asking about a paper printer. My fault for thinking you were being a smart a** about my question. 

Yeah, I did want a list, which is why I responded to each item. You named some stuff I have and some I didn't, but you seem to be offended by almost everything. Glad I'm not married to you lol.

I don't have an attitude about anything really. It amuses me to see other people mad or think they know it all. Maybe you should just ask people what they ACTUALLY mean or intend instead of making things up and getting butt hurt about it. People like you don't need an internet connection. lol


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are delusional, but I hope to hear an amazing success story. There is a reason that studios like you are talking don't survive and I think you might want to do some research as to why that is. You need to know ALL of your costs and what your price point is going to be. You have to have your lab chosen and your products priced... There is so much more to this than you have simplified there.
> ...


No assumption made. It's there. black and white. your words.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

The fact is, you were WRONG. I wasn't pissy at all. Like I said ASSUMPTION. My fault for expecting people to use common sense when I mentioned photo printing and asked about a printer, I won't make that assumption again.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, if you don't want anyone to make any assumptions you probably should do the same... Your post does NOT read the way you seem to be pushing things now. 
It reads (in short form):
You have started a business plan (NO MENTION of a full plan anywhere) and you've realized you can do this all for less than $2000 out of pocket start up costs. You know you need to get those few legal/license, etc things and the amounts. With the rest of your $2000 budget you have that laundry list of things and need the second laundry list. What have you forgotten in there? 

SO... forgive me for not reading between your lines and seeing your sarcasm as the pissy attitude it comes out to be. 
Done.


----------



## Dillard (Dec 7, 2011)

The thing you need to keep in mind is that 5+ people a week join this forum and ask the same question. Granted, you seem to much more prepared then the others, but it gets old. People bring the same questions time and time again. Photo printers are EXPENSIVE (the reason so many people order prints online), and by stating you have a $2,000 budget automatically puts doubt it readers minds. You should have stated your questions more clearly or included a more detailed summary of what you already have. It came across to me as slightly pissy too, so you may want to reevaluate yourself as a writer before you attack others. 

Best of luck


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Yeah, if you don't want anyone to make any assumptions you probably should do the same... Your post does NOT read the way you seem to be pushing things now.
> It reads (in short form):
> You have started a business plan (NO MENTION of a full plan anywhere) and you've realized you can do this all for less than $2000 out of pocket start up costs. You know you need to get those few legal/license, etc things and the amounts. With the rest of your $2000 budget you have that laundry list of things and need the second laundry list. What have you forgotten in there?
> 
> ...



I asked about equipment and I clearly stated that I have the business side of this handled. Insurance, etc. is all business. Like I said, check your reading comprehension before getting an attitude. I said all that in the first post. Maybe the $2,000 wasn't clear. I'll give you that, but my budget is a lot larger than that.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dillard said:


> The thing you need to keep in mind is that 5+ people a week join this forum and ask the same question. Granted, you seem to much more prepared then the others, but it gets old. People bring the same questions time and time again. Photo printers are EXPENSIVE (the reason so many people order prints online), and by stating you have a $2,000 budget automatically puts doubt it readers minds. You should have stated your questions more clearly or included a more detailed summary of what you already have. It came across to me as slightly pissy too, so you may want to reevaluate yourself as a writer before you attack others.
> 
> Best of luck



There is no such thing as an original question to be honest. I'm sure we all see the same questions all the time. I'm aware that printers are expensive, which is why I asked for suggestions on a printer. What I usually encounter is people that like to give answers to any and everything except what is being asked, then get an attitude with the response. If the last person had asked for clarity instead of starting off with "your delusional" she wouldn't have gotten the response she did. If it was perceived as an attack, maybe you should read what she said to me to begin with. 

If she didn't want to be helpful, she didn't need to respond. She chose to and I responded back.


----------



## MrsLittle (Dec 7, 2011)

It can cost you $2000 alone for props. I would never walk into an empty studio with only lights and a backdrop, unless you plan to take those creepy "mall photos" that make you look like a ghost in front of a cheesy background of hearts and stars.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

MrsLittle said:


> It can cost you $2000 alone for props. I would never walk into an empty studio with only lights and a backdrop, unless you plan to take those creepy "mall photos" that make you look like a ghost in front of a cheesy background of hearts and stars.



That's why I asked about what I needed. Do you have any actual advice?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 7, 2011)

ding ding ding another winning thread right here


----------



## CCericola (Dec 7, 2011)

Can you post some examples of your photography?

 Green screens are fine for video. They suck for still photography. I would invest in white and black muslins. You need more than one. What if someone gets sick on the one you have or an accident happens? And you will need something much more durable than the $89 cheap muslins. 

Another idea is investing in a virtual background projector. Virtual Backgrounds Then all you need is 1 screen and it is pretty cheap to make slides.

I'm not from Vegas. But who is getting up at 6am to get pictures taken?

Continuous lighting, again, ok for video, but not what you want to use them for. You will want strobe lights or you will be working in a sauna.

For printers take a look at used equipment. I've seen Fuji Frontiers on ebay for as low as $10k

Garage sales and thrift stores are great for props. And I am still amazed at what people give away on Craigslist. If you need things fast try TJ Maxx/HomeGoods/Marshalls (all the same company) They have things like curtains, chairs, stools etc... If you are in a hurry to furnish props.

You need backups for EVERYTHING. Cameras get dropped, cards fail. Printers go down.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm actually pretty impressed with the OP.  It's a welcome change to see a 'start-up' photographer that actually has somewhat of a plan and actually plans on paying taxes.

As far as the printer, if I were you, I would hold off on it for now.  I don't know what type of 'event' you are going to be setting up at, but I do know that if I am going to purchase something, especially something that can be bent or messed up at an event with 30,000 other people, I typically plan to do it right before I leave, and about 90% of the time, I don't get back to it.

I would try digital fulfillment at first...things like instant uploads to their facebook or google plus, a CD, and an option for print's shipped to their address.

Until you know what kind of interest there will be in your service, I would probably hesitate on large purchases like a professional printer.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> If she didn't want to be helpful, she didn't need to respond. She chose to and I responded back.


Excuse me? I think I did ATTEMPT to give you some help in the list of things I added to yours as well as asking for clarification on your printer needs and explaining why. You have issues.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Dec 7, 2011)

Am I the only one who is confused about a professional photography business being started with a T2i?? I'm surprised that one hasn't been pointed out yet...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammie_Lou said:


> Am I the only one who is confused about a professional photography business being started with a T2i?? I'm surprised that one hasn't been pointed out yet...



In a studio environment, set up, posing, and lighting are all more important than the type of camera used.  A P&S would work fine in a studio environment.

The only time camera body is really a factor is in challenging lighting conditions or fast paced action.  A studio photographer shouldn't be facing either of those.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Dec 7, 2011)

My thought was more along the lines of the lifespan of the camera. If he's getting 100's of people each day they're open and assuming that more than one photo is being taken in each session....just seems like the camera wouldn't last very long.


----------



## BlairWright (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't read every single post here so I will assume some of this has  been covered. I am not sure where the 2 grand figure comes in but here  is my take

Insurance alone will run you a grand, at least it  would around here. You need to be really careful when dealing with  people's kids, a couple million dollar lawsuit from a light falling on a  kid would not be out of the realm of possibility.

You will need a printer, I seriously doubt that Mall people will wait. That's another grand.

Printer paper/replacement ink cartridges - $500.00

Light stands/Sand Bags/Decent lighting - $1500.00 minimum

I would advise against using hot lights around kids, your begging for a lawsuit if you do. Same goes for any home built stands..

Sounds like a fun project, good luck


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

BlairWright said:


> I didn't read every single post here so I will assume some of this has been covered. I am not sure where the 2 grand figure comes in but here is my take
> 
> Insurance alone will run you a grand, at least it would around here. You need to be really careful when dealing with people's kids, a couple million dollar lawsuit from a light falling on a kid would not be out of the realm of possibility.



Thanks for the response. Insurance around here for $1,000,000 coverage is pretty cheap here in Las Vegas. I'm on the church board and I think we pay less than $200/month for the coverage.



> You will need a printer, I seriously doubt that Mall people will wait. That's another grand.
> Printer paper/replacement ink cartridges - $500.00



Printer has been covered and thanks again. Do you have a suggestion on a specific printer?



> Light stands/Sand Bags/Decent lighting - $1500.00 minimum



I have lights and sand bags already.



> I would advise against using hot lights around kids, your begging for a lawsuit if you do. Same goes for any home built stands.



Definitely won't be using any home made stands. We are considering LED lights for the very reason you stated. We were going to do it for video, but procrastinated and never did it. Now I guess we have incentive.



> Sounds like a fun project, good luck



Thanks


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammie_Lou said:


> Am I the only one who is confused about a professional photography business being started with a T2i?? I'm surprised that one hasn't been pointed out yet...



Since the T2i has the exact same sensor as the 7D, I assume it's more than capable. The 7d is a $2,500 camera. Check out the tests on YouTube and other sites, then check the specs. Same stuff on the inside.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammie_Lou said:


> My thought was more along the lines of the lifespan of the camera. If he's getting 100's of people each day they're open and assuming that more than one photo is being taken in each session....just seems like the camera wouldn't last very long.



Rated for 250k shots.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2011)

Say what? Where does _*Canon*_ say the T2i is rated for 250K shots? Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T2i EF-S 18-55IS II Kit

Professional grade Canon cameras, $7000-$5000, are rated for 300,000 shutter actuations.
The $2600 5D MKII and $1700 7D are only rated for 150,000 shutter actuations.

The T2i is an entry-level, consumer grade camera, and not even their best entry-level camera.

Though the 7D and T2i share an image sensor the T2i has has a lower quality AA/low pass filter and only 1 DIGIC image processor, while the 7D has 2 DIGIC image processors.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> Sammie_Lou said:
> 
> 
> > My thought was more along the lines of the lifespan of the camera. If he's getting 100's of people each day they're open and assuming that more than one photo is being taken in each session....just seems like the camera wouldn't last very long.
> ...


Um... NO.
Although Canon has not OFFICIALLY said much on the shutter life of the T2i, it's expected to be somewhere between 78K and 100K


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

KmH said:


> Say what? Where does _*Canon*_ say the T2i is rated for 250K shots? Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T2i EF-S 18-55IS II Kit
> 
> Professional grade Canon cameras, $7000-$5000, are rated for 300,000 shutter actuations.
> The $2600 5D MKII and $1700 7D are only rated for 150,000 shutter actuations.
> ...



You are correct, but I don't think my customer base is looking for a price tag or magazine quality photos. As far as the 250k I was on another forum where I read it, but either way, what difference does it make even if it's 100k I plan to buy a back up long before I take that many shots. I may even upgrade to something more expensive. I find it odd that people on a photo forum always say it's the experience of the person taking the pictures and not the equipment that leads to great photos, but then when someone asks about business, then suddenly the equipment is an issue.

I did indeed ask for equipment suggestions but it seems like some people would rather do everything except suggest anything at all. I've learned in life that people with more experience like to hear themselves talk more than they actually like to make positive contributions to the conversation. Since nobody here has any actual suggestions for a printer, I'll figure it out on my own. Forget I asked.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> I'm actually pretty impressed with the OP.  It's a welcome change to see a 'start-up' photographer that actually has somewhat of a plan and actually plans on paying taxes.



Thank you. I appreciate the compliment. I suspect that even if I was already in the photo business making money, there would be some people that would have something negative to say about it. 



> As far as the printer, if I were you, I would hold off on it for now.  I don't know what type of 'event' you are going to be setting up at, but I do know that if I am going to purchase something, especially something that can be bent or messed up at an event with 30,000 other people, I typically plan to do it right before I leave, and about 90% of the time, I don't get back to it.
> 
> I would try digital fulfillment at first...things like instant uploads to their facebook or google plus, a CD, and an option for print's shipped to their address.
> 
> Until you know what kind of interest there will be in your service, I would probably hesitate on large purchases like a professional printer.



Thank you very much. We were definitely going to do digital fulfillment because it seemed the most cost effective. I was dabbling with the photo idea, but you made a good point. What we are setting up actually isn't an event. It's a permanent location here in the city that gets 30k+ visitors every weekend. During Christmas season over 100k, 99% locals.

I think I'll take your advice and start with digital. If enough people start asking for prints I'll get a printer. In the meantime I'll start doing some more research to see what's out there. Thanks again.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes the OP seems pretty prepared for what he is trying to do although his first post wasn't very clear. What he wasn't prepared for was everyone jumping him as we tend to do here :lmao:

So anyway. Home printers do not belong in pro retail studios/businesses, once again, because of the lifespan of the prints. Here is an example of the least quality I would get for your purpose:
Fujifilm ASK-4000 Dye Sublimation Thermal Photo 600006725 B&H

In this case you are limited to 8x12 as the largest size so you may need something allowing bigger prints along with this one. But it is just an example to give you an idea of what you need. Remeber though that a single larger printer might not be cost effective if you run mostly smaller prints. Two printers may be the better way to go.

Another thought which would allow you to get a better printer and maybe make some extra money on the side, if there isn't one already in this location, is to install a printing station that customers can use to print their own shots off their memory cards...


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Yes the OP seems pretty prepared for what he is trying to do although his first post wasn't very clear. What he wasn't prepared for was everyone jumping him as we tend to do here :lmao:



LOL. I wasn't expecting it but I can handle it, but i don't think some of the people here were prepared for a "noob" that can be just as much of a d*** as some of them. A lot of people don't get sarcasm and it doesn't always come through online, but oh well. I do agree that my first post could have been a lot clearer.



> So anyway. Home printers do not belong in pro retail studios/businesses, once again, because of the lifespan of the prints. Here is an example of the least quality I would get for your purpose:
> Fujifilm ASK-4000 Dye Sublimation Thermal Photo 600006725 B&H



The home printer thing was another one of my sarcastic remarks to the question of whether I needed a paper printer or a photo printer. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into it, but I find B&H to be a little high priced lots of the time. Not even sure why people shop there when other people sell the same stuff cheaper. I can understand in person if there is great customer service, but not online. Sometimes I find items for hundreds of dollars less than what B&H offers for the same item.



> In this case you are limited to 8x12 as the largest size so you may need something allowing bigger prints along with this one. But it is just an example to give you an idea of what you need. Remember though that a single larger printer might not be cost effective if you run mostly smaller prints. Two printers may be the better way to go.



We were thinking of doing the wallet sizes and 4x6. What would you suggest for doing those?



> Another thought which would allow you to get a better printer and maybe make some extra money on the side, if there isn't one already in this location, is to install a printing station that customers can use to print their own shots off their memory cards...



That's a great idea, unfortunately, there isn't one. That's something I'll definitely look into in the future.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 8, 2011)

You WILL need strobe lights, not continuous as others have already mentioned. I wouldn't dream of creating a studio without strobes and frankly I would turn around and walk right out of a studio if I saw they used continuous. 

Here is a link to Professional printers Welcome to Epson Professional Imaging - Epson Canada, Limited


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 8, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into it, but I find B&H to be a little high priced lots of the time. Not even sure why people shop there when other people sell the same stuff cheaper. I can understand in person if there is great customer service, but not online. Sometimes I find items for hundreds of dollars less than what B&H offers for the same item.
> 
> I wasn't pushing either B&H or Fuji's printers. Just giving you an example of the type of printer to look into. There are also printers that use an actual photographic printing process. According to a friend of mine who has a retail studio, if I remember correctly, those are the best. But they may not be cheap. I know his cost about 8,000 euros but I think it also prints the next bigger size which is around 11x17.
> 
> ...



The one my friend has is nothing more than a screen and a mouse. The screen (monitor) has slots for the different types of cards and then everything is done through the mouse. It barely takes any space at all and he makes pretty good money off of it.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Can you post some examples of your photography?
> 
> Green screens are fine for video. They suck for still photography. I would invest in white and black muslins. You need more than one. What if someone gets sick on the one you have or an accident happens? And you will need something much more durable than the $89 cheap muslins.



I actually only paid $150 for the greenscreen and it is super durable and thick and came with 2 cheapo lights. It was the first muslin I bought. The black and white I plan to buy for $89 is muslin as well, but I'll definitely look into the quality. Thanks. I love the quality of the green that I have and just assumed it was all the same quality material. Thanks again for the heads up.



> Another idea is investing in a virtual background projector. Virtual Backgrounds Then all you need is 1 screen and it is pretty cheap to make slides.



Another great idea. I'll look into that asap.



> I'm not from Vegas. But who is getting up at 6am to get pictures taken?



Let me educate you lol... here in Vegas most things are 24 hours. 2am and 2pm are the same as far as activity. I can drive around the corner any time of day or night and go to Jack in the Box, McDonalds, Grocery Store, Casino, Wal-Mart, etc. A lot of people are already up at 6am. You should come out sometime. It's unlike most of the cities in the US as far as night life is concerned. 



> Continuous lighting, again, ok for video, but not what you want to use them for. You will want strobe lights or you will be working in a sauna.



I thinking of going mostly LED. I like the results I've had from continuous lighting. LED doesn't put off any heat and they put out a ton of light. I bought a $30 LED just to see what the hype was about and I've used it a lot and it's one of the cheaper lights available. I'll consider the strobe as well, but likely it'll be LED.



> For printers take a look at used equipment. I've seen Fuji Frontiers on ebay for as low as $10k
> 
> Garage sales and thrift stores are great for props. And I am still amazed at what people give away on Craigslist. If you need things fast try TJ Maxx/HomeGoods/Marshalls (all the same company) They have things like curtains, chairs, stools etc... If you are in a hurry to furnish props.
> 
> You need backups for EVERYTHING. Cameras get dropped, cards fail. Printers go down.



All great suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

MissCream said:


> You WILL need strobe lights, not continuous as others have already mentioned. I wouldn't dream of creating a studio without strobes and frankly I would turn around and walk right out of a studio if I saw they used continuous.
> 
> Here is a link to Professional printers Welcome to Epson Professional Imaging - Epson Canada, Limited



I've seen lot's of continuous lighting set ups. Why would you walk out? Just curious. The best part about continuous lighting is "what you see is what you get". No surprises when the flash goes off. Let me also add, it's not a studio in the sense that I'll be doing full model shoots, etc. Mostly pictures for people that want to give them to their friends and family.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

> The one my friend has is nothing more than a screen and a mouse. The screen (monitor) has slots for the different types of cards and then everything is done through the mouse. It barely takes any space at all and he makes pretty good money off of it.



The above was pretty much my own rant about B&H lol. I'm definitely going to check into it. Do you have any idea what system he uses at all?


----------



## MissCream (Dec 8, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > You WILL need strobe lights, not continuous as others have already mentioned. I wouldn't dream of creating a studio without strobes and frankly I would turn around and walk right out of a studio if I saw they used continuous.
> ...



Continuous lights aren't very powerful so they need to be close to your subject and they are very hot. I had pictures taken for a law suit with hot lights and I almost died  I'm just not a fan at all, I've yet to see a studio use them, but whatever, if they work for you then that's your prerogative. Also most strobes have a modeling light so that you can see exactly where the light will hit  I've used a friends lights that were continuous and where they aren't as powerful I couldn't do any sort of fast motion shots because I would end up with motion blur. I guess if your not doing model shoots then you might be okay unless you've got a quick two year old to shoot!


----------



## orljustin (Dec 8, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > With that said, most places don't have a guaranteed minimum of 30k people per weekend walking by their store either. Even if I only charged $5 per person, I'm sure I could shoot 100 pictures per day across three days = $1,500 per weekend = $6,000 per month.
> ...


----------



## orljustin (Dec 8, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > You WILL need strobe lights, not continuous as others have already mentioned. I wouldn't dream of creating a studio without strobes and frankly I would turn around and walk right out of a studio if I saw they used continuous.
> ...



If you're a professional, there won't be any surprises when the strobe goes off.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

> Continuous lights aren't very powerful so they need to be close to your subject and they are very hot. I had pictures taken for a law suit with hot lights and I almost died  I'm just not a fan at all, I've yet to see a studio use them, but whatever, if they work for you then that's your prerogative. Also most strobes have a modeling light so that you can see exactly where the light will hit  I've used a friends lights that were continuous and where they aren't as powerful I couldn't do any sort of fast motion shots because I would end up with motion blur. I guess if your not doing model shoots then you might be okay unless you've got a quick two year old to shoot!



I can understand your position which is why I want LED. Those don't put off any heat a all. They can stay on for hours, you can turn it off and handle it immediately. In fact you can handle them while they are on with no problem. CFL is the same way and I've seen some good results with CFL light. They are a little hotter than LED but significantly less than incandescent. I have a 300w CFL here at home and several times I've just unscrewed it barehanded after having it on all night. I'll definitely look into safer lighting options if we do decide to use continuous.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 8, 2011)

No but I can find out. However, I am in France and so is he so it may not be of much help. I would look into what is being sold/leased and serviced in your area.

As for the continuous lights, they are also known as hot lights because they do get hot. They are some available that stay pretty cool but the good ones cost as much as strobes. You don't want you subjects sweating... Plus the energy use is so much less with strobes.

I had looked into background projectors but the good ones were quite pricey. For what you want to do, the green screen (although make sure and get a blue one too) is plenty fine. In Augusta, GA, where I last lived in the US, there were two photo booths at the local flea market that did nothing but green screen photo and they seemed to always be busy.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

> People don't just walk by and decide to get a portrait.  Portraits are a destination - you have to get dressed, look nice, etc.  In fact, I wouldn't go anywhere I had to drag my family through a mall in nice outfits to get to.



Oh you're so wrong lol. Here in Vegas people just up and do everything. In fact, K-Mart and Sears pull people in all the time in the same exact way. They have greeters at the door that pull people in for portraits. Some come back as I expect they will where I'm going to be.

Lot's of people go to this place in wedding dresses, suits, costumes, etc. It's like Mardi Gras every single weekend, but the people are only there to shop or sell. It's a huge tourist attraction as well. The owner is a good man that only wants to see people do good so he doesn't gouge on the rent and has over 1,000 venders there on the weekend. I've never had a space there and not made money. Back in the day it was only $120 month to have a space there, but things change and I understand that from a business perspective. Now it's about $300.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> No but I can find out. However, I am in France and so is he so it may not be of much help. I would look into what is being sold/leased and serviced in your area.
> 
> As for the continuous lights, they are also known as hot lights because they do get hot. They are some available that stay pretty cool but the good ones cost as much as strobes. You don't want you subjects sweating... Plus the energy use is so much less with strobes.



LED it will be for continuous. They don't suck up much power at all. Thanks for the input. I may also get strobes later on.



> I had looked into background projectors but the good ones were quite pricey. For what you want to do, the green screen (although make sure and get a blue one too) is plenty fine. In Augusta, GA, where I last lived in the US, there were two photo booths at the local flea market that did nothing but green screen photo and they seemed to always be busy.



That's where we were the first time we saw how busy the photo place was. The Discount Mall out here in Vegas. They were always busy. I said it above but a slow day for them was $1,500. Glad you mentioned the Green Screen that they did. I might use that as a marketing tactic. Thanks again.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 8, 2011)

Certainly with that kind of traffic it doesn't seem like a bad business move, I would never go there nor would anyone I know but I would imagine some people would.  To go to Vegas to get a picture in a studio that is just a plain jane picture seems pointless.  If you did like western theme or something like glamour shots it might work better, I don't see the business failing but I definitely don't think this is a get rich business.  There is a place near me that easily gets 30k per day foot traffic and does the theme shots and I never see anyone actually doing it so I would imagine they do a couple shoots a day.  Personally I think you'd make more getting a crew of rookies going around to hot spots to get pictures of people giving them a business card and letting them purchase the photo off the internet.  This is what I think you have working against you, families don't go to Vegas and they are probably one of the biggest # to get portraits done, if someone gets married there most likely they'd get it done at the chapel in a package deal so that's another large number, a bunch of guys partying definitely are not going to be thinking lets go get our pictures taken, there will be couples from time to time that want it but you'll have someone like me in a good number of couples that would never ever have a portrait taken.  So just as much as that traffic is working for you, it is also working against you.  I've been to vegas many times, there are a lot of better business ideas than starting a portrait studio.  But you don't have that much to lose so it wouldn't hurt trying, maybe you can use the slogan "What happens in Vegas doesn't stay in vegas when you get a portrait from us!"   Good Luck, I would use the camera you got now as a back up and buy a more professional camera but that's just me.  I wouldn't start a business half assed.


----------



## Todd_Reichman (Dec 8, 2011)

I would be less concerned about not having sufficient equipment (which I still think is a very relevant concern given what I've read) than I would be concerned about the business plan.  It sounds like (and I could be making assumptions, so forgive me) that the OP thinks foot traffic = a percentage of paying customers.  This isn't necessarily a fair assumption.  I don't know of a single entrepreneur making easy money.  I've run a photography business for several years now and I've worked at many different price points.  I don't know everything, but having failed and succeeded at every level and having mentored studios at every price point I believe it is true that actually getting the critical mass of consistent, paying clients is difficult today and only gets more difficult over time.  It sounds like the OP is looking at assets (i.e. equipment, inexpensive real estate) as the factors for generating revenue.  Typically it involves some kind of brand value proposition and an enormous amount of soft-skills work to get the money in the door.  That's all before you actually have to execute on it.

- trr


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Certainly with that kind of traffic it doesn't seem like a bad business move, I would never go there nor would anyone I know but I would imagine some people would.  To go to Vegas to get a picture in a studio that is just a plain jane picture seems pointless.  If you did like western theme or something like glamour shots it might work better, I don't see the business failing but I definitely don't think this is a get rich business.  There is a place near me that easily gets 30k per day foot traffic and does the theme shots and I never see anyone actually doing it so I would imagine they do a couple shoots a day.  Personally I think you'd make more getting a crew of rookies going around to hot spots to get pictures of people giving them a business card and letting them purchase the photo off the internet.  This is what I think you have working against you, families don't go to Vegas and they are probably one of the biggest # to get portraits done, if someone gets married there most likely they'd get it done at the chapel in a package deal so that's another large number, a bunch of guys partying definitely are not going to be thinking lets go get our pictures taken, there will be couples from time to time that want it but you'll have someone like me in a good number of couples that would never ever have a portrait taken.  So just as much as that traffic is working for you, it is also working against you.  I've been to vegas many times, there are a lot of better business ideas than starting a portrait studio.  But you don't have that much to lose so it wouldn't hurt trying, maybe you can use the slogan "What happens in Vegas doesn't stay in vegas when you get a portrait from us!"   Good Luck, I would use the camera you got now as a back up and buy a more professional camera but that's just me.  I wouldn't start a business half assed.



Here's the thing about the location. It's a local spot but it's so huge and so far off the strip that very few tourists come, but they do come. Most of the people there are local and there for concerts that they have weekly. People ONLY come there to spend money and see the concerts. I also have a market for high school girls and their boyfriends. At the other location, that was the main clientele. I have a few things working in my favor and 1 being there is no competition at the moment. The second thing is the fact that there are tons of couples there. 

We plan to hire a Spanish speaking model since most of the people there are Spanish or black. I already have 2 models that want to interview for the job starting in February. I'll see how it works out, but based on doing my business as an exact copy of the other business across town, I don't need a theme. They have a 10x15 booth in the Discount Mall with a camera and a printer. No waiting room or anything and they make a killing. They don't even speak good English and no Spanish. They are Asian in a Spanish and Black part of town with no competition, so they clean up. The part of town I'll be in has no photo studios, no K-Mart or Sears anywhere near them to compete with me. The closest shop would be about 10 miles away. I didn't just think this up, I've been plotting, and prepping to make a move on an untapped market.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Todd_Reichman said:


> I would be less concerned about not having sufficient equipment (which I still think is a very relevant concern given what I've read) than I would be concerned about the business plan.  It sounds like (and I could be making assumptions, so forgive me) that the OP thinks foot traffic = a percentage of paying customers.  This isn't necessarily a fair assumption.  I don't know of a single entrepreneur making easy money.  I've run a photography business for several years now and I've worked at many different price points.  I don't know everything, but having failed and succeeded at every level and having mentored studios at every price point I believe it is true that actually getting the critical mass of consistent, paying clients is difficult today and only gets more difficult over time.  It sounds like the OP is looking at assets (i.e. equipment, inexpensive real estate) as the factors for generating revenue.  Typically it involves some kind of brand value proposition and an enormous amount of soft-skills work to get the money in the door.  That's all before you actually have to execute on it.
> 
> - trr



Location location location. Most people won't set their photography business up in the hood, and that's a fact. As I told the above poster, the Asians are making a killing because they have no competition anywhere near them. The best thing I have going for me is being smack in the middle of a Spanish neighborhood and the location has weekly concerts with all Spanish bands. Being a vendor I could get permission to set up for people to take pics with the band and pay them a percentage of what we bring in. The location is pretty much a center for the Spanish and black cultures, including food, games, vendors, etc. That's why I'm pretty confident about it.

As far as easy money, I've been in business for myself for 7 years now and I know none of it comes easy. With that said, this seems like a no brainer to be the only cameraman at a concert. The first week or two may be slow, but getting the word out won't be hard if we hire a spanish speaking model to hand out fliers. The overhead is so low that it's impossible not to at least attempt. Thanks for the input.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 8, 2011)

Todd-you REALLY need to put your blog link in your signature!!!

Check out Todd's Blog: &#8230;a Man to Fish&#8230;
It's excellent reading and information for anyone wanting to go into this business. He's a master in the business end of this and much respected for it.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 8, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Todd-you REALLY need to put your blog link in your signature!!!
> 
> Check out Todd's Blog: &#8230;a Man to Fish&#8230;
> It's excellent reading and information for anyone wanting to go into this business. He's a master in the business end of this and much respected for it.



Thank you. I'll read it. I'm always up for learning about business. I'm doing pretty well, but could always do better.


----------



## Todd_Reichman (Dec 8, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Todd-you REALLY need to put your blog link in your signature!!!
> 
> Check out Todd's Blog: &#8230;a Man to Fish&#8230;
> It's excellent reading and information for anyone wanting to go into this business. He's a master in the business end of this and much respected for it.



I think I can't put a link in the sig without a certain number of posts...which this response is helping me reach.  Thanks!

- trr


----------

